# AngelFins in the GTA on December 26th - Tropica plants on SALE!



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Our next trip to the GTA will be on December 26th. 
We have a few items on sale this month.

All Tropica plants are *50% OFF* (until quantities last)
Aquaclear Power Filters and AquaClear Filter Media are *10% OFF*
Fluval Ebi, Fluval Flora aquarium kits are *10% OFF*

We added a few new products. Here is a list of a few of them:

Spawning roots 
Veggie hooks
Seachem Betta Basics
Pre-bagged Purigen
Hikari Shrimp Cuisine 
 Orange Koi Angelfish

Our stops will be:

10:00 a.m. Starbucks - Hurontario St and Britannia Rd (Mississauga)
 11:00 a.m. Future Shop - Weston Rd and highway 401
 11:45 a.m. Chapters - Kennedy Rd and highway 401 (Kennedy Commons)
 2:30 p.m. Home Sense - Newmarket (Younge Street and Green Ln W)


----------



## rufro1237 (Nov 26, 2012)

Will you guys be selling driftwood and stones? Any plants available? 
Looking forward to seeing you guys,
rufro


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We are selling driftwood and stones but you would have to pick them based on the photos on the website. We will not be taking any products that haven't been pre-ordered with us. 
Yes, we have a lot of plants still available both from Tropica and AquaFlora. Unless it is marked as Sold Out, all plants listed on the website are available.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We would like to thank all GTAers for your continued trust and support, and we would like to wish you a joyous holiday season and a year of happiness.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Do you have glass lids for a 36x18 with a center brace?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> Do you have glass lids for a 36x18 with a center brace?


Yes, we do: Perfecto Glass Canopy (36" x 18") - 2 panels


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks I'll place an order.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I need a glass lid for a 36" by 18" tank without a center brace...is there such a thing?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Norman said:


> I need a glass lid for a 36" by 18" tank without a center brace...is there such a thing?


yes there is: Perfecto Glass Canopy (36" x 18") - 1 panel


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi, email sent.


----------

